# 2011 S-Works Roubaix frame



## serious (May 2, 2006)

My S-Works Roubaix (2008 model, but purchased late last year) developed BB problems and after 2 months of being in the shop and at the Specialized factory, they replaced the frame with the new 2011 S-Works frame under warranty (see picture ... not a great picture).

While it is rather nice to have a new frame/fork, I have a question about the internal cabling. Is it normal for the cabling to rattle so much on rough roads? Frankly I find it a bit surprising that it rattles that much.

Otherwise the bike is very nice. I don't feel any significant differences from the 2008 frame in terms of ride quality but the new bike seems a bit more responsive. And now I have a very slight toe overlap ... not that I care about that. So I also wonder if the geometry has changed?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*No rattle*

I have a 2011 Expert w/ internal routing and no noise.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe they missed the internal housing in assembly.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I don't know what the internal part looks like, but *vontress*'s suggestion my be it. The guys who build up the bike left a lot to be desired in terms of tuning the bike. Oh well, I will look into it.  Thanks guys.


----------

